# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Kudo3D Titan 1 >  Titan 1 Update

## Roberta3D

To celebrate the upcoming May 27th launch of the Titan 1, we are giving away a free Kudo 3D t-shirt! For a chance to win, follow us on Facebook and you will be automatically entered to win.  The drawing will take place the evening of the launch at 7:00pm PST. Good luck and happy printing!

Kudo 3D

team2.jpg

https://www.facebook.com/kudo3d

----------


## RedSox2013

Done!  I cant wait for you guys to launch.  I always wanted an SLA printer, this will certainly allow me to afford one.  Any idea how much you will be seeking via crowdfunding?

----------


## Roberta3D

RedSox2013,

We are extremely excited too! Many people are reticent about buying an SLA printer because of the cost of both the unit and the filament. Our printer is compatible with most vendors' filaments, which allows you to shop around for the best price. We also have an alliance with a photo resin company and they have brought the cost of our filament down to a third of the cost of Form 1's.

Our goal is a modest $50,000. Our main objective is to acquire enough capitol to set up an assembly line. 

We are happy to answer any other questions that you might have.  :Smile:

----------

